# Woodworking show Southern California



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Is anyone else going to the Woodworking show in Costa Mesa ths weekend? Would love to say hi to fellow lumberjocks! There great cupons on the web page and spouse's can get in free as well…. Have a great night.
http://cms.thewoodworkingshows.com/cms/


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Since MickeyD and I will not be going to the Sacramento show we most likely will be at the Costa Mesa one. We have not discussed which day we will be there but most likely it will be Saturday.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

i am assuming that they will not be having a Ontario show?
too bad transportation issues and time will not allow to go this year


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

To far for me


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I hate driving in LaLa Land….and Costa Mesa is right in the middle of it…..I will hold off until Sacto…even though it is further from me…its a lot less hassle.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I am going on saturday. We should plan to meet somewhere


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well the Woodworking Show in Costa Mesa was nice! Ken and Pat, nice to meet you both! There was some great demonstrations and mini classes. Ending up spending four hundred w/o blinking an eye. My wife laughed when I got home and put all the stuff on the floor saying it's like X-mas. Most impressive thing at the show was Sommerfelds Tools, Wow is all I can say. Their router kits and jigs are some of the most well thought out items I have every watched in use. I will be buying the Cabinet kit along with the door kits & templates. I found Final Saw Cut very interesting with great results. ( had to get one ) Carter bearing upgrades for your Band-saw were extremely impressive. While what I witnessed really worked well, I felt it was on the pricey side. Being I just got my band saw put together from Grizzly Thurs, it was a little early to buy the bearing upgrade @ $250.00. I heard this show was on the small side but my wife and I spent 5 hrs at the show.


----------

